# Besoin d'un conseil



## Fredounet (26 Février 2017)

Bonjour je suis nouveau ici
Et j'ai un iphone v1 8g dont je voudrais me séparer
Il est nickel et fournit avec tout

Comment dois je faire et combien pensez vous que je puisse en tirer ?
Merci

Fred

*Note de la modération : Je me suis permis de modifier le titre* *afin de mieux correspondre a votre demande*


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2017)

Bonjour , 

vous devez déjà vider ce que vous avez dedans


----------

